# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: ساخت کیجن برای یک سری برنامه + پرداخت هزینه

## omidtt

سلام دوستان من یکسری برنامه دارم که نیاز به ریجستر دارن و میخوام وایشون کیجن بسازم اگر کسی میوته بهم پیام خصوصی بده

----------

